# Tagebuch - Ein "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" entsteht!



## Loebstraus (25. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte in diesem Tagebuch die Entstehung eines Folders für Folding@Home dokumentieren. Vorab möchte ich auf Eure Fragen zu meinem Antrieb für dieses Projekt eingehen:

Warum ein Folder für Folding@home? - ich möchte mit diesem Folder meinen persönlichen Beitrag leisten, damit die Grundlagenforschung für Krankheiten, wie bspw. Krebs, Alzheimer und Parkinson, weiter vorangetrieben wird

Warum ein Folder mit der Leistung von 1 Million *P*oints *p*er *D*ay? - die Million ist für mich ein persönliches Ziel, was ich mir gesteckt habe

Solltet ihr Fragen zu Folding@home haben, kommt einfach bei uns im  Forum vorbei.  Wir helfen euch gerne weiter.


*Hardware Computer:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU Intel I7 4820K*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Board Asus P9X79-E WS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3x GPU KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Infin8 Black Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Netzteil Corsair AX1500i *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Gehäuse WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Festplatte - WD Raptor 300 GB* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Hardware Wasserkühlung:*


*Pumpe Laing DDC 1TPLUS *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU-Kühler von liquid extasy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*GPU-Kühler Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ core* (mit freundlichen Unterstützung von WATERCOOL)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm |9 x NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 | 3 x Alphacool Susurro Fan*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Radiator WATERCOOL Mora 420 LT*

coming soon


*Blende für Radiator WATERCOOL Mora 420 LT*

coming soon


*Betriebssystem:*

*Dual-Boot *- LINUX für FOLDING und Windows für Gaming bei Bedarf 


*Anmerkungen zur Zusammenstellung: *

... in Arbeit


Wir haben uns ganz bewusst für 3x GTX 970 entschieden, weil diese aktuell das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sowie ein sehr gutes Watt/PPD-Verhältnis besitzt. Sicherlich gibt es GPUs die noch leistungsstärker sind, jedoch würden diese den Preisrahmen sprengen.
In den nächsten Tagen und Wochen werde ich regelmäßig Bilder vom Zusammenbau und den darauf folgenden Optimierungen einfügen. Ich würde mich über Euren Besuch und Feedback freuen.

Danksagungen: WATERCOOL, Brooker, Stefan Payne ... 


Viele Grüße
Lucas


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

3x ne 970 ist Schrott. Da wirst du nicht ordentlich spielen können. Besser Verkaufen und 2 980 nehmen. Sonst wirst du vor Speichermangel und Microrucklern nicht glücklich.

Dafür ist die 970 mit ihren 3,5 GiB VRAM einfach ungeeignet.


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Zum Falten ist das auch nicht notwendig, da sind die drei 970er schon gut.


----------



## Gysi1901 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*



DKK007 schrieb:


> 3x ne 970 ist Schrott. Da wirst du nicht ordentlich spielen können.


Distributed computing erfordert völlig andere Zusammenstellungen als Spiele. Da hat das System durchaus Sinn. Ich glaube, der TE hat bereits qualifizierte Hilfe und möchte nur ein Projekt vorstellen, keine weitere Hilfe errhalten


----------



## Loebstraus (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Das ganze wird kein Spielesystem sondern ein reines Faltsytem unter Linux 
Zum Spielen hab ich mein "Fury X" Rechner


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Interessante Zusammenstellung, auch wenn ich mir so ein System NIE leisten kann. 

3 mal 1.664 CUDA-Cores - macht 4992 für Origami - bin gespannt !


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Ach hab ich falsch verstanden.  Hab mich nur gefragt, wie der "Faltbare-PC" dann aussehen soll.


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

... "alte" im Sinne von, bereits vorhandene Hardware  ... ich bin gespannt! Unter LINUX könnte das ein *"ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" *werden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

3 mal 145 Watt für GPU macht 435, plus 130 Watt CPU - sind 565 Watt - allein ohne Mainboard und Rest-Komponenten. Wer rechnet weiter ?


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

... hehe, nicht stänkern ;o) - Was für ein Netzteil empfiehlst Du?


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Sollte schon ein P10/P11 mit 750W sein.


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

... rein nach den Daten und Anschlüssen ist ein BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 750W notwendig. Die schwächeren NT haben nicht genügend PCI2 Strom-Anschlüsse.


----------



## Special_Flo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 3 mal 145 Watt für GPU macht 435, plus 130 Watt CPU - sind 565 Watt - allein ohne Mainboard und Rest-Komponenten. Wer rechnet weiter ?



Ja aber das NT reicht doch --> "Corsair RM1000" passt noch eine vierte rein 

Aber die Kühlung macht mir gedanken ..... 3 970er und neni7 4820k mit dem 360er + 140er ? das wird warm oder laut glaube ich. 
bei 100watt pro 120er ... 

mfg Sp3c1al_Flo


----------



## Loebstraus (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Das Netzteil war ja schon vorhanden deswegen hab ich es einfach mal eingesetzt.
Das Problem mit den Radis ist bekannt mein "Hauptrechner" läuft ja über einen Mora 420 gäbe es dort eine Möglichkeit diesen eventuell mit zu nutzen hat einer eine Idee ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Ich hab zwei Rechner an meinem Mora 420 dran:
Meinen Faltserver und meinen alten 1090T-Rechner.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2015)

*AW: Der "Falt - PC" - Tagebuch*

Das kommt gut


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

... mal eine Frage: Hat von Euch jemand einen Riser mit Spannungseinspeisung in Betrieb. Bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen oder gute Bezugsquellen?


----------



## XeT (28. September 2015)

Den kann man doch bestimmt von der Steuer absetzen oder? Nach dem Motto Spende. Aber ich bin gespannt was du rausholst.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Den kann man doch bestimmt von der Steuer absetzen oder? Nach dem Motto Spende. Aber ich bin gespannt was du rausholst.



Kaum - ich jedenfalls (in der Schweiz) nicht


----------



## brooker (28. September 2015)

... und es geht weiter: 

- koppelbare Netzteile  - Dank geht an  Stefan Payne 

- Antec High Current Pro - Serie bringt das von Hause mit


----------



## Loebstraus (29. September 2015)

Bild Slotlösung


----------



## XeT (29. September 2015)

Baust du jetzt 7 970ein oder was sollen die gainward?


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. September 2015)

Fett.

Angenommen, man baut eine Karte, sagen wir mal, in den 8.-9. Slot. Dann hängt der PCIe-Stecker ja in der Luft und stützt die Karte nicht. Braucht man dann einen extra Halter?


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

... ich werde die Katze mal ausm Sack lassen:

Das oben benannte Board war leider defekt. Bei der Ersatzbeschaffung ist das ASUS P9X79-E WS aufgefallen. Dieses Board gibt die Möglichkeit sieben GPUs mit mindestens x8 anzusteuern. Das Bord ist im Zulauf und wird voraussichtlich morgen da sein. 
Lucas möchte sich die Option offen halten, evtl. 7x GPU GTX 970 zu verbauen. Daher mussten wir umdenken und suchen aktuell nach Lösungen, wie wir 7 GPUs in ein Gehäuse bekommen.

Grundvoraussetzung ist eine Single-Slot-WaKü-Lösung. Die angedachten HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core sollen ein wenig zu hoch sein, sodass wir leider nicht jeden PCIe-Slot nutzen könnten. Lösungsansatz sind Full-Cover-Kühler, diese garantieren uns die Nutzungsmöglichkeit aller PCIe-Slots - sprich sieben GPUs nebeneinander 

Aktuelles Problem: die KFA² 970er habe 2 DVI-Anschlüsse und die nehmen uns den Platz. Da die Karten aber gute OC-Werte ohne Spannungserhöhung haben, werden diese im System verbleiben. Daher mussten wir uns wieder was einfallen lassen - Riser.

Ein möglicher Lösungsansatz zur Situation ist Lucas Skizze von oben.


----------



## ZobRombie (29. September 2015)

Puh, da werden die Handflächen aber schon etwas schwitzig. Das sind dann theoretisch akkumuliert gut 25 Teraflop Leistung. Darf man dann schon einen persönlichen Handschlag von Vijay Pande erwarten?


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

... das w#re mal was!


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

... die Gedanken zu den sieben GPUs sind aber vorerst optional, wir wollen uns aber nichts verbauen. Nun geht es straight weiter dem Ziel entgegen einen "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" zu bauen.

Wie geht es weiter? Hier ein kleines Update ...

- im Laufe der Woche kommen die restlichen Teile (Board, Riser, Muster GPUs, WaKü-ler und MORA 420 LT)
- somit kann, wenn alles pünktlich geliefert wird, am Wochenende mit einem offenen Aufbau das System zusammengesetzt und unter Luft auf Funktion getestet werden

Was im Detail gemacht wird, gibt es morgen in einem weiteren Update.


- im Laufe der Woche kommen die restlichen Teile (Board, WaKü-ler, Riser,)


----------



## LikZ (29. September 2015)

schönes Projekt. Preislich zwar teurer aber sicherlich angenehmer zu händeln wären 2 980 Ti gewesen


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

@Mr.Knister: mit einem Standard-Gehäuse ist das so. Wir haben hier etwas *besonderes* rausgesucht. Dort wird die Karte praktisch im Slot und an der Halterung verschraubt. Problem gelöst und verdammt chick dabei!


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

@LikZ: ... ein bisschen Spass muss sein


----------



## ZobRombie (29. September 2015)

Ja, große Tower können sie immer noch gut bauen. Aber der Preis treibt Tränen in die Augen - sowohl Freuden-, als auch persönliche Trauertränen . Aber ich freue mich über jede Nachricht in diesem Thread, klingt echt spannend.

Finanziert ihr beiden das System jetzt zusammen oder plant ihr nur zusammen? Bei wem darf dieser feuchte Traum eines Stromablesers stehen?


----------



## Loebstraus (29. September 2015)

Es ist so das ich die Hardware kaufe und auch dann "betreiben" werde. Brooker hilft mir bei der Planung der Sachen für die Hardware sowie Wasserkühlung etc... sowie beim schreiben der Artikel -.-


----------



## ZobRombie (29. September 2015)

Ist ein wirklich interessantes Projekt, so ambitioniert und es wird bestimmt super. Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass du(/ihr) auf wenig Probleme beim Zusammenbau stößt und das erreichst, was du dir bei dem System vorstellst. 

Grüße

(PS: Aber mal abgesehen vom Spaß, wäre dein Dual-Xeon+Dual-FuryX System nicht schon ein 1-Mio-Folder?)


----------



## Loebstraus (29. September 2015)

Mit dem System hab ich bisher "nur" 890000 Punkte mal gehabt ist nicht optimiert etc.. ist halt mein Arbeits  / Spielerechner und dann muss ich auch Folding halt mal ausschalten deswegen der gang zu der "alten" Hardware die zu nutzen so lange sie noch geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> (PS: Aber mal abgesehen vom Spaß, wäre dein Dual-Xeon+Dual-FuryX System nicht schon ein 1-Mio-Folder?)


Dual-Xeon macht momentan leider kaum bis gar keinen Sinn mehr, vor allem als Neukauf  > rede leider aus Erfahrung (siehe meinen eigenen Faltserver in meiner Signatur).


----------



## ZobRombie (29. September 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten!

@Loebstraus: Ein stabiler Arbeitsrechner geht natürlich vor. Und es ermöglicht diesen Thread .

@A.Meier-PS3: Ohne jetzt den Thread kapern zu wollen und nur ganz kurz: Wie ist deine Einschätzung zu Sinn und Unsinn von kleinen 8-Kern SoCs wie Atom C2750 oder Xeon D-1520 (8T) /1540 (16T) ? Ich würde mir sehr gern auch einen dedizierten Falter hinstellen, allerdings würde ich lieber anfangs etwas mehr zahlen, als dafür hohe Folge-Stromkosten zu haben. Eine Punkte-Rallye ist mir nicht wichtig, allerdings sollte es natürlich einen gewissen Nutzen erfüllen. Wenn am Ende ein Braswell Celeron N3050 mit einer klitzekleinen Grafikkarte a la GT 730 mehr Sinn ergibt als ein Mehrkern-Prozessor-Falter, dann wäre es zumindest ökonomisch schade.

Grüße


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2015)

@ZobRombie:
Da ich diese Xeon-Modelle nicht kenne, kann ich es leider nicht wirklich einschätzen (hab beruflich nichts mit IT zu tun). 
Einen 8-Kern-Atom hat Abducteein seinem Faltserver verbaut und soweit ich mich erinnere, hat er berichtet das sein Server unter NaCl etwa 33kPPD erfaltet.


----------



## brooker (30. September 2015)

... gestern hat sich im Gegensatz zu heute noch viel getan. Ihr fragt Euch sicher was.?

Wir waren gestern Abend noch fleißig und haben einige Änderungen vorgenommen. Unter anderem wurde nochmals das Gehäuse gewechselt, das Kühlkonzept überarbeitet und die weitere Vorgehensweise abgestimmt. 

Am Wochenende geht es hier weiter - dann mit Bildern


----------



## mallkuss (30. September 2015)

auch ich hab einen 8 Kern Atom als NAS (C2750) und seit gestern das Falten damit eingestellt. Seit die NACL Projekte so groß geworden sind schafft er nur noch 2 pro Stunde, also 6000 PPD, da ist meine GTX970 einfach viel effizienter in Sachen ppd/Watt. Außerdem sind die Dinger echt nicht günstig, man braucht ECC Notebookram etc....


----------



## brooker (30. September 2015)

... das ist der Grund, warum wir in diesem Projekt die CPU nur zur Unterstützung der GPUs nutzen werden. In der Planung waren CPUs auch im Gespräch, dass wurde aber verworfen. Nun aber back to topic


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

@brooker Welches Gehäuse wird es denn jetzt? Bleibt es bei Wasserkühlung?

@mallkuss Danke, so ähnlich habe ich mir das schon gedacht. Habe zur Zeit einen Broadwell i5-NUC in Pflege und der schafft bei 4T@2,5GHz auch nur 6000 PPD, bei 20Watt/h. Hatte mir überlegt, dass das ja vielleicht mit nem C2750 übereinstimmen könnte und du hast es nun bestätigt.


----------



## brooker (30. September 2015)

... es wird ein *Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black* und WaKü bleibt natürlich bestehen


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Für die direkte Seitenmontage des Mora? Sehr schön


----------



## brooker (30. September 2015)

... jepp, der Mora wird auf der einen Seite hängen und der Nexxxox 360 unterm Deckel.


----------



## Keinem (30. September 2015)

ABO


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2015)

... morgen sind hoffentlich alle Teile da ...


----------



## Keinem (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, morgen Abend in diesen Thread einen Blick zu werfen    ...


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2015)

... mir kribbelt es auch in den Finger. Aber leider heißt es:"...  einen Schritt nach dem anderen!"


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2015)

... morgen gibt es die ersten Bilder


----------



## Keinem (2. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... morgen gibt es die ersten Bilder



Ist denn schon alles angekommen  ?


----------



## Mr.Knister (3. Oktober 2015)

HYPE


----------



## Loebstraus (3. Oktober 2015)

Jawohl es ist alles da bis auf einige wenige Wasserkühlungskomponenten und eine Grafikkarte die bei watercool war zum vermessen. Bilder kommen heute Abend


----------



## Loebstraus (3. Oktober 2015)

*Update Wie gesagt eine Grafikkarte und Wasserkühlungskomponenten  fehlen noch


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

... hehe  - jetzt kannst losgehen!


----------



## Keinem (3. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hehe  - *jetzt* kannst losgehen!


Jetzt   ?


----------



## simder (3. Oktober 2015)

abo steht und bin auf die PPD gespannt


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

... da musst Du Dich vermutlich noch bis Montag gedulden ... denn bis zum Test, ist noch viel zu tun


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Oktober 2015)

Darf ich nochmal, einmal kurz?


 HYPE 


Auf dass alles problemfrei läuft, ordentlich cruncht und "große Presse" macht.


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

... heute "Kinder" wirds was geben ... heute Abend gibt es neue Bilder ... nur so viel, die Hardware hat schon zueinander gefunden. Lucas hat ordentlich gerockt!


----------



## LikZ (4. Oktober 2015)

das P9X79 E WS könnt mir auch noch gefallen für den Xeon.  Gebraucht gekauft oder neu ?


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da musst Du Dich vermutlich noch bis Montag gedulden ... denn bis zum Test, ist noch viel zu tun



Werdet ihr jetzt einfach "small" rechnen? Bist Du da schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

@ LikZ: brandnew
@HisN: jepp, die Testreihe ist fast abgeschlossen. Die Erkenntnisse des Abends mit Deinem System haben mir den entscheidenden Hinweis gegeben  - wenn Du Dein Sys mal nicht mehr willst, ich entsorges es für Dich kostenfrei


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich behalte das im Hinterkopf


----------



## ZobRombie (4. Oktober 2015)

Für Blöde, was bedeutet das mit kleine WUs rechnen und entscheidende Abend-Erkenntnisse und -Hinweise mit einem 8-Kern/Titan X System?


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

... HisN und ich haben mit seinem System einige Test bezüglich Systemoptimierungen simuliert. Dabei haben wir u.a. mit der Clientoption "small" uns 0x15er Wu geladen und getestet. HisN sein System ist hervorragend zum Testen geeignet: CPU Power ohne Ende und eine gierige GPU - die Test bezogen auf das Thema: Wann limitiert die CPU die GPU? Gibt es dieses Limit? usw. Erkenntnis, es gibt ein Limit - hier muss ich aber noch WU-spezifisch mit verschiedensten Systemen testen.


----------



## ZobRombie (4. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## mallkuss (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde das 1 mio ppd projekt technisch auch sehr interessant (ratet mal was ich mit nem lottogewinn machen würde neben nem 458  genau... ). 

Da ich ja auch eine sehr schwache cpu benutze um eine gtx970 unter linux zu füttern würden mich limits bei core 18 und 21 durch die cpu auch sehr interessieren... Könnte da auch tpf zu diversen projekten liefern falls gewünscht?

Ciao
Mallkuss


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2015)

@mallkuss: da komme ich zu gegebener Zeit sicher drauf zurück.


----------



## sc59 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bilder bitte


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2015)

... schaue mal auf die erste Seite


----------



## Keinem (6. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... schaue mal auf die erste Seite



Das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen  .

Ich begutachte dann mal die Bilder  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ihr habt ja gesagt ihr wollt auch Input:
Ich hoffe ihr rüstet die 970er auch noch auf Wakü um > das Design der beiden 970er gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## sc59 (7. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... schaue mal auf die erste Seite



UPS da ist mir was entgangen

sehr schön


PS.: mehr Bilder bitte 

PSPS.: Das Bild mit dem Motherboard auf der Folie.
hierzu eine Anmerkung.
Die Folie soll gegen Antistatische Aufladung schützen,
dass macht sie aber nur wenn das MB in der Folie ist.
Liegt , so wie hier gezeigt. das MB auf der Folie wird die statische Ladung schön verteilt über das komplette MB.
Da die Folie ja die Ladung abhalten soll ist sie aussen ein schöner Elektrischer Leiter.
Ich empfehle zum Bsp. einen Karton oder den orangen Schaumstoff der orginal dabei ist als Auflage.
mfg sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist zwar etwas O.T. - aber darf auch mal sein ...



sc59 schrieb:


> PSPS.: Das Bild mit dem Motherboard auf der Folie.
> hierzu eine Anmerkung.
> Die Folie soll gegen Antistatische Aufladung schützen,
> dass macht sie aber nur wenn das MB in der Folie ist.
> ...



*Ja und nein*
Die Gefahr für das Board ist minimal (nein) solange kein Strom drauf ist (Ja)

B.T.T.
Dies ist eine sehr schöne Aktion die aufzeigt / aufzeigen soll was "am oberen Anschlag" möglich ist
Es ist aber durchaus auch ein zweites Projekt mit einem "Volksfalter" angedacht


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

@Alex: jepp, die GPUs bekommen schicke WaKüler von Watercool  - sind im Zulauf
@sc59: ... ups, danke für den Hinweis, wir werden in Zukunft darauf achten
@Bumblebee: ja Projekt "Volksfalter" - der Name gefällt mir noch nicht so wirklich - ist noch für dieses Jahr geplant

@all: hat einer ne Idee, wie wir das Bilde vom Gehäuse "hingestellt" bekommen. Das wird bei Einbinden immer gedreht


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: ja Projekt "Volksfalter" - der Name gefällt mir noch nicht so wirklich - ist noch für dieses Jahr geplant



Schon klar; ich meine nur, dass dieser Name schon hier gefallen ist - ist also ein "Platzhalter".
Natürlich werde ich mir was "Besseres" dafür einfallen lassen...


----------



## XeT (7. Oktober 2015)

Damit keiner erst sauer werden kann: Zitronenfalter?

Kann mir einer mal den groben Plan schreiben? Da ich über längere Zeit noch einen Thread fürs Gaming beim Falten machen wollte könnte das vll ja mit rein passen

Ist zwar gerade etwas OT.
Wäre aber im Bezug auf neue Systeme ganz interessant. Hier steht jetzt zwar Falten im Vordergrund aber das geht ja auch anders herum.


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

... der wird kommen, geb mir noch ein paar Tage.

PS: morgen geht der Falter mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das erste Mal an den Strom und neue Fotos gehen online


----------



## simder (8. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's schon was neues


----------



## Loebstraus (8. Oktober 2015)

Nein leider noch nicht wird am Freitag erst Neuigkeiten geben


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2015)

... morgen geht es hier weiter


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... es lebt


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es lebt



Und jetzt soll sich mal die Kamera ausleben   .


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... Lucas ist dabei


----------



## simder (10. Oktober 2015)

Wo bleiben die Fotos


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... sind in Arbeit


----------



## Loebstraus (10. Oktober 2015)

... hier die ersten Bilder vom Zusammenbau:


----------



## Loebstraus (10. Oktober 2015)

... hier nun die ersten Bilder vom Zusammenbau der WaKü:

Der Mora wandert ans Gehäuse und bekommt seine Lüfter


----------



## Loebstraus (10. Oktober 2015)

... und hier das Gehäuse mit Netzteil was auf die mit WaKü versehenen Komponenten wartet:

Hat einer ne Idee, wie ich die Bilder auch hochkant eingebunden bekomme?


----------



## Loebstraus (10. Oktober 2015)

... Details hinzugefügt:

Festplatte WG RAPTOR


----------



## simder (10. Oktober 2015)

aber ist eine kleine SSD nicht sinnvoller wegen Stromverbrauch ?


----------



## Loebstraus (10. Oktober 2015)

... die WaKü wächst


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

simder schrieb:


> aber ist eine kleine SSD nicht sinnvoller wegen Stromverbrauch ?



Ja, jedoch denke ich, dass er die HDD noch aus einem alten Projekt übrig hatte. Zudem sind die 4 Watt mehr bei dem System nicht wirklich von Bedeutung  ...


----------



## simder (10. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder 4 Watt ist kaum der Rede wert und ne ssd kostet auch wieder Geld.


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2015)

Eine SSD bringt doch ein ein paar zerquetschte Punke mehr wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Die WU wird ja kompremiert bevor sie verschickt wird, das macht die SSD schneller als eine HDD.


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... wir haben noch eine Samsung SSD da, wenn der Test noch ne Weile warten kann, probiere wir es mal aus 

@Abductee: findest Du den Beitrag noch, wo das stand?


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2015)

Wo ich noch Big-WUs gefaltet hat waren das definitv mehr Punkte.
Die Zeit zwischen WU-Ende und neues Runterladen war viel kürzer.
Kann bei kleineren Paketen aber weniger groß ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@ Abductee: ... war haben vorerst die Raptor verwendet, da wir eigentlich nur die ganze großen WUs falten wollen "max-packet-size - big" 

Heute Nacht ging das System online. Es läuft stabil unter Wasser. Fotos folgen heute Abend  - morgen gibt es dann, wenn ich es schaffe, ein Video


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wir haben noch eine Samsung SSD da, wenn der Test noch ne Weile warten kann, probiere wir es mal aus
> 
> @Abductee: findest Du den Beitrag noch, wo das stand?



Bei BIGs ist eine SSD schon fast zwingend notwendig. Auch eine schnelle HDD wie eine Raptor braucht teils 20-30min länger zum "aufräumen" der Daten als eine SSD, Also mein Tip: Macht eine SSD rein!


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Riser jetzt?


Lukas ist noch unterwegs. Haben es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

... es wird heute leider nichts mit den Bildern. Habe ein paar Probs, die wir schnell klären müssen. Ich hoffe, dass wir morgen endlich die Zeit finden Euch weiter teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Loebstraus (12. Oktober 2015)

soooo,
erstmal Entschuldigung wegen der langen Wartezeit wir hatten noch einige Probleme die geklärten werden mussten nun aber eigentlich alle gelöst wurden.
Zuerst einmal der Folder hat mit 3 Grafikkarten ohne Probleme die Million erreicht! Bilder dazu reiche die Tage nach , da ich erstmal aufräumen muss, es war sehr hektisch hier 
Zu den Problemen:
Wir wollten 2 Grafikkarten mittles Riser anbinden was leider am Anfang nicht so recht klappen wollte und wir dachten zuerst es liegt am Riser selbst, was aber nicht der Fall war sondern eine reine Einstellungssache.


----------



## ZobRombie (12. Oktober 2015)

Dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dann dein Falter lebt und so arbeitet, wie ihr es erhofft hattet!


----------



## LucaMng (12. Oktober 2015)

Ehhm eine Frage...  so wie ich das jetz verstanden habe spendet ihr sozusagen eure Rechenleistung an Universitäten, die sich mit Medizin befasssen oder?
Bekommt ihr dafür etwas, weil das wären ja mal locker 2000€ oder mehr, die ihr da ausgegeben habt, oder?
 Auf jeden Fall Respekt an euch  und machts gut


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ruhm und Ehre bekommen wir dafür


----------



## LucaMng (12. Oktober 2015)

Mh dann überlege ich mir mal das mit meinem alten Pc auch zu machen is ja fürn guten Zweckt


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

Kein Thema. Komm ins Forum,  stell den Rechner vor und wir schauen zusammen was noch geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Bilder dazu reiche die Tage nach , da ich erstmal aufräumen muss, es war sehr hektisch hier


Kein Problem, aber du weiss ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... ein kleiner Vorgeschmack ... ein Bildchen vom ersten Lauf gestern ohne Optimierungen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2015)

Schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte euch mal wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen was wir , Jens und ich, zurzeit machen. Zurzeit läuft der Folder ohne Probleme und wir sind fleißig am testen.
Zurzeit fahren wir verschiedene Versuche in wieweit sich Hyperthreading auf die Rechenleistung und damit die TPF auswirkt. Wie viele Wissen werden ist es ja so das x21 Wus mehr CPU Vorberechnung brauchen als Beispielsweise x18.
Nun probieren wir einen optimalen Weg rauszufinden damit CPU und GPU´s im perfekten Einklang zu einander stehen.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2015)

Beim HT braucht ihr keine Experimente machen, je mehr Worker desto besser.


----------



## Krachbummente (13. Oktober 2015)

Hier wurden mal 6 GTX 295 und eine GTX 275 in einem Gehäuse und auf einem Boad verbaut. Die haben anscheinend extra nen kleines Gehäuse nur für die Grakas gebaut, diese mit Risern angeschlossen und das ganze in nem großen Gehäuse verstaut.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Oktober 2015)

@Loebstraus
Ist es nicht so, dass nicht nur der core21 vergleichsweise hohe Leistung braucht, sondern im Allgemeinden die Nvidia GPU mehr CPU Leistung zum Falten brauchen?

Die Ausgewählte CPU ist zwar klasse, ich würde aber nicht sonderlich Optimistisch sein, was das CPU Falten angeht...


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2015)

@arcDaniel: Nvidias braucht generell mehr Unterstützung als AMD GPUs. Aber losgelöst davon benötigen die 0x21 nochmal deutlich mehr als bspw. 0x18er. Das haben wir in der Auslastung der CPU deutlich sehen können. Auch steigt bei 0x21er das Powerlimt, in Bezug auf 0x18er, deutlich an. Das sind schon Welten und macht es etwas komplizierter.

Für den "One Million PPD Folder" ist sie ausreichend! Wir schaffen im Schnitt ca. 333K PPDs pro GPU. Und wenn wir die CPU OCen, dann werden wir vermutlich noch höhere Werte erreichen, denn die GPUs laufen stable auf 1520 MHz. Da geht also noch was.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Wir schaffen im Schnitt ca. 333K PPDs pro CPU.



So eine will ich auch haben - ist ja ne SUPER-CPU


----------



## simder (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Tagebuch - Ein &quot;ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER&quot; entsteht!*

Habt ihr auch mal deutlich über 1 Million?
Oder ist 1 Million das Maximum


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

@Bumblebee: meine natürlich GPU 

@ Simder: je nach WU sind auch noch mehr drin - eine GPU könnte bis zu 350K PPDs erreichen. Aber da sind wir aktuell mit den Optimierungen noch dran.


----------



## XeT (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde euch gerne meine gtx760 zu Verfügung stellen, das spart etwas Strom. Um die 970 kümmer ich mich dann.


----------



## simder (14. Oktober 2015)

gibt es neue Bilder von der Maschine


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

... wir haben jede Menge Bilder, aber leider liegen die auf Lucas Rechner. Wir kommen aktuell nicht ran, weil der Deckel des CPU-WaKüler nen Riss bekommen hat. Es tut uns wirklich Leid, aber wir müssen erst die Ersatzlieferung abwarten. Den Rechner so zu betreiben ist zu heiß.  Sorry.


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

Genau richtig so, wartet und riskiert keine Experimente. Ich denke, da sind wir uns alle einig, dass wir uns auch in einer Woche noch über Bilder freuen.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2015)

Platte raus, an den nächstbesten Rechner hängen, und uns mit Fotos erfreuen, während ihr auf Ersatz wartet


----------



## Keinem (15. Oktober 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Platte raus, an den nächstbesten Rechner hängen, und uns mit Fotos erfreuen, während ihr auf Ersatz wartet





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...] du weiss ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loebstraus (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja bisher habe ich noch keinen Ersatz bekommen ich hoffe das dieser morgen kommt und wir dann weiter machen können


----------



## brooker (17. Oktober 2015)

... ich hoffe, dass die Post heute alles mitbringt! *in freudiger Erwartung*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Ihr dann irgendwann mal soweit seit und die defekte Hardware gegen funktionierende ausgetauscht habt und die Kiste mal endlich läuft ... Hängt mal bitte eine Messgerät zwischen Steckdose und Rechner ... Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel Strom die Kiste unter Last brauch ...
Denn ich bin immer noch der Meinung ... Das Netzteil iss völlig Overkill ...

Und schalte das Netzteil bitte via Software+Schnittstelle auf MULTIRAIL um ... Denn 125A willst du sicherlich nicht auf einer Rail haben ... Im Falle eines Falles kann das richtig abartig werden ... Denn mit 125A kannst du schon ein wenig mehr als nur schweißen 
Verwende wenn´s geht bitte keine Adapter oder sowas ... Nur die blanken Kabel vom Netzteil ... Durch die Übergangswiederstände + den Kabellängen verändern sich die Wiederstände, was es der SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung) schwierig macht, im Falle eines niederohmigen Kurzschlusses zu reagieren ... Daher sollte man die Kabelwiederstände nicht unnötig erhöhen 
Und glaube mir, mit solch einem Schweißbrenner möchtest du nicht erleben was dann passiert 
Daher auf Multirail umschalten ... Dann sinkt das Risiko beträchtlich, weil dort die OCP (Überstromschutz) auf 40A pro Rail begrenzt wird 

Alter  ... Ich könnte niemals ruhig schlafen, wenn ich solch ein Kraftwerk neben mir wüsste


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2015)

@Snake: das werden wir und wir können auch ganz genau sagen, was jede Karte zieht. Das Corsair AXi hat da so eine coole Funktion "link", da kann man sich das in Echtzeit anzeigen lassen


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Snake: das werden wir und wir können auch ganz genau sagen, was jede Karte zieht. Das Corsair AXi hat da so eine coole Funktion "link", da kann man sich das in Echtzeit anzeigen lassen



Da bin ich echt gespannt drauf:
In Spielen soll Maxwell ja sehr Effizient sein, allerdings wurde auch schon gezeigt (glaube war bei CB), dass wenn man die ganze Compute Leistung abruft, es vorüber ist mit Sparsam sein.


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2015)

... naja, so eine 0x21 ab Base Credit 14K kann im OC-Modus, je nach Karte, schonmal beim Powerlimit anklopfen


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt auch auf der Main, sehr schön!


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Grats zur Main


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2015)

Das ist natürlich was Feines


----------



## simder (20. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt noch mal endlich bilder und ein paar Infos zum Stromverbrauch.


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

... das kommt alles. Lukas hat noch immer nicht den Deckel für den CPU-Kühler bekommen. Aber Bilder vom Stromverbrauch - ich schaue mal fix per TV drüber


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2015)

Hier der Screenie zum Stromverbrauch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

Unter 700 Watt also ran mit den nächsten 4 Karten


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Der Gesamtverbrauch ist ja schon mal vertretbar


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich würd als Sicherheitsfetischist die OCP der Rails etwas niedriger einstellen.


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2015)

@Abductee: da reden wir dann nochmal in Ruhe drüber, wenn wir fertig sind


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Puh, das sind ja grob hochgerechnet fünfeinhalb bis sechs Gigawatt im Jahr. Einerseits stolze Summe, aber wieder andererseits für die Punkte-Leistung echt toll.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Also bei mir in der Gegen würden 650W/h 24/7, Jährlich 730 Euro kosten (also etwa 61Euro pro Monat).


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also bei mir in der Gegen würden 650W/h 24/7, Jährlich 730 Euro kosten (also etwa 61Euro pro Monat).


Dein Strom kostet dich die KW/h 12 Cent? Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn? Direkt neben dem AKW?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Nö Luxemburg, da kostet der Strom genau 0,1185 Euro das KW/h, dazu kommt aber noch eine reduzierte Mehrwertssteuer von 7%.


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

Da Strom eine Börse hat sollte jeder die Öko-Umlage von Deutschland zahlen.  da kann ich nur hoffen das ich da dann bald autark bin.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Bei knapp 12Cent KW/h lohnt sich (im Sinne von Amortisation) Eigenstrom-Produktion bei euch ja wohl eher wenig. Ich zahle 0,28 und so wären es immerhin 1.600 Euro im Jahr. Und bei aller Liebe für den guten Zweck und die hehre Sache, aber das ist mir glaube ich zu viel. Zumindest zu derzeitigen finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Hoffen kann man ja immer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2015)

Und da heißt es die Schweiz sei teuer > ich zahle für die Ökostrom-KWh ~21 Cent.


----------



## Keinem (21. Oktober 2015)

Der Mixstrom von RWE (Unternehmen) ist teurer als der Ökostrom von Greenpeace-Energy (Genossenschaft)  .

Zudem hat Greenpeace-Energy im Öko-Test ein "sehr gut" erhalten  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Der Mixstrom von RWE (Unternehmen) ist teurer als der Ökostrom von Greenpeace-Energy (Genossenschaft)  .
> 
> Zudem hat Greenpeace-Energy im Öko-Test ein "sehr gut" erhalten  .


Da habt ihr Deutsche den Vorteil das ihr euren Stromanbieter wählen könnt > bei uns können das momentan nur die Grossverbraucher (Zählt Bumblebee schon dazu? ).
Wir können nur wählen ob wir Ökostromzuschlag bezahlen wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Der Mixstrom von RWE (Unternehmen) ist teurer als der Ökostrom von Greenpeace-Energy (Genossenschaft)  .
> 
> Zudem hat Greenpeace-Energy im Öko-Test ein "sehr gut" erhalten  .



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das weil eine Firma wie Greenpeace-Energy grünen Strom liefert ?
Die kaufen genauso an der EEX in Leipzig ein wie jede andere Firma auch und auch wenn man Ökostrom bestellt bekommt man einen Mix.
Aber bitte dann sowas noch dazu kaufen weil das ist ja richtig böse !
NucleoSTOP- Sauberer Strom - Sauberes Gewissen


----------



## Keinem (21. Oktober 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das weil eine Firma wie Greenpeace-Energy grünen Strom liefert ?
> Die kaufen genauso an der EEX in Leipzig ein wie jede andere Firma auch und auch wenn man Ökostrom bestellt bekommt man einen Mix.
> Aber bitte dann sowas noch dazu kaufen weil das ist ja richtig böse !
> NucleoSTOP- Sauberer Strom - Sauberes Gewissen



Doch, das _(<- klick)_ glaube ich denen. 



> Unabhängige Gutachter prüfen jährlich, ob Greenpeace Energy die anspruchsvollen Ökostrom-Kriterien der Umweltorganisation Greenpeace einhält. Seit 2004 ist der TÜV Nord mit der Prüfung beauftragt. Seit 2012 kontrolliert zusätzlich die OmniCert GmbH die Einhaltung der Kriterien.



Mir ist klar, dass keine neue Stromleitung zu mir nach Hause gelegt wird, jedoch kommt mein Geld bei den meines Erachtens richtigen Leuten an  .


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Das spiegelt natürlich deine Meinung wieder 

Trotzdem bekommst du "technisch" gesehen einen Strommix, ich würde solchen Vereinen niemals etwas geben, aber das spiegelt meine Meinung wieder.


----------



## Keinem (21. Oktober 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Das spiegelt natürlich deine Meinung wieder
> 
> Trotzdem bekommst du "technisch" gesehen einen Strommix, ich würde solchen Vereinen niemals etwas geben, aber das spiegelt meine Meinung wieder.



Darf man fragen, wieso du der Genossenschaft so kritisch gegenüberstehst  ?


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Nun die meisten werden jetzt wieder sagen Lobbyist, aber ich bin einer von den Leuten die 8 1/2 Jahre für einen Beruf gelernt haben diesen nicht machen dürfen weil das Kraftwerk durch nicht menschlichen Verstand stillgelegt wurde. Dazu kommen bestimmte Gruppierungen von dehnen die sehr gerne uns die Autos vor der Haustür zerkratzt haben  weil man seinen Beruf ausgeübt hat *daumenhoch*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Hier der Screenie zum Stromverbrauch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch ... Gerade mal die Hälfte ^^



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd als Sicherheitsfetischist die OCP der Rails etwas niedriger einstellen.



Naja, damit wäre ich ein wenig vorsichtig ... Weiter runter wie 35A würde ich nicht gehen wollen ... Du darfst du Peaks der Maxwell nicht unterschätzen ... Die OCP iss recht flink 
40A Pro Rail ist schon ganz okay 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nö Luxemburg, da kostet der Strom genau 0,1185 Euro das KW/h, dazu kommt aber noch eine reduzierte Mehrwertssteuer von 7%.



Alter wie ich euch beneide ... Ich habe über 25cent pro KW/h ... 12cent wäre ein Traum ...


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

... hier mal ein paar nächtliche Schnappschüsse  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (22. Oktober 2015)

Nicht schlecht Alter Falter.  Wie ist die CPU Auslastung?


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

... hier die Antwort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Läuft der Falter über einen anderen Account? Als ich grad sah, dass du wohl heute die 42Mio Punkte knackst, habe ich mal bei Loebstraus geguckt und zumindest die Info ist recht zappelig.
Loebstraus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Loebstraus (22. Oktober 2015)

Japp das liegt daran das wir noch viel am testen sind teilweise Sachen wieder ausbauen um riser zu testen etc 
Heute wird er noch mal abgeschaltet weil ich Linux noch drauf machen werde und konfigurieren etc das wird auch noch ein bisschen so gehen 
Arbeite in Schichtdienst da kann ich auch nicht immer :/


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Du, na klar, alles gleichzeitig geht nun mal nicht und manch eine Priorität geht vor. Versteh das auch bitte nicht drängende Hektik, hatte mich einfach nur gewundert.


----------



## Loebstraus (26. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein Update zwischen durch, da mein eigentlich PC immer noch Außerbetrieb gesetzt ist muss ich den Foldingrechner immer mal "missbrauchen" um etwas dran zu arbeiten das kostet natürlich immer Punkte :/
Ansosnten läuft der PC gut durch mit Windows 7 leider hab ich ab und zu noch Treiberproblme in der Hinsicht das Treiber anscheinend abstürzt und dann eine der Karten nur noch mit 405Mhz tacktet ich hab das leider noch nicht weiter verfolgen können ist tritt total sporatisch auf. 
Außerdem musste eine KFA zur RMA da sie leider kein Bild oder sonstiges von sich gab, zurzeit laufen 2xKFA 970 GTX@ 1530Mhz und eine Gainward 970 GTX@1500Mhz, mehr macht leider die Spannungsversorgung nicht mit sprich ohne Biosmod kommen wir mit der Gainward nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe das die Woche endlich mein Kühleroberteil kommt.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem, dass der Treiber abstürzt und die GPU danach mit Max 405mhz arbeitet, habe ich auch manchmal bei meiner GTX980. Ich führe es auf die TaktstabilitäT zurück, denn sobald ich mit dem OC leicht runter gehe, ist das Problem weg.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem mit dem zu hohen Takt und dann bei der nächsten WU nicht mehr hochtakten kenn ich leider auch von meinem Faltserver der unter Ubuntu läuft.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Oktober 2015)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich doch auch unter Win 10  Und nein bei mir hat es nix mit dem OC zu tun, da der Fehler selbst bei UNTERtaktung auftritt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich doch auch unter Win 10  Und nein bei mir hat es nix mit dem OC zu tun, da der Fehler selbst bei UNTERtaktung auftritt.



Na das stimmt mich über Glücklich ... Morgen kommt meine neue GTX980 Ti ... Ich will hoffen ich habe mit der Karte kein Probleme ... Sonst spring ich an die Decke ...


----------



## Loebstraus (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja das mit dem Takt ist eine ganz komische Sache, ich hatte sie ja auch schon mit Standarttakt laufen da ist das auch aufgetreten aber immer nur bei 0x21 und einer bestimmten WU - Größe, muss ich das nächste mal drauf schauen welche es denn gewesen ist.


----------



## mattinator (26. Oktober 2015)

Nach meiner Erfahrung treten die "Bad states" bei bestimmten 0x21-er Projekten im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem OC und (!) der Temperatur auf. Da die GPU-Temperatur bei diesem Projekt durch die WaKü kein Thema sein sollte, würde ich mal gezielt ein paar zusätzliche Temperatursensoren z.B. auf den RAM-Chips und Spannungswandlern positionieren (falls die nicht in die WaKü integriert sind). Als diese Projekte bei mir die letzten Fehler produzierten, war die GPU-Temperatur vollkommen unkritisch (max. 65°C, eher weniger).


----------



## JeansOn (26. Oktober 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem musste eine KFA zur RMA da sie leider kein Bild oder sonstiges von sich gab, zurzeit laufen 2xKFA 970 GTX@ 1530Mhz und eine Gainward 970 GTX@1500Mhz, mehr macht leider die Spannungsversorgung nicht mit sprich ohne Biosmod kommen wir mit der Gainward nicht weiter.
> Ich hoffe das die Woche endlich mein Kühleroberteil kommt.



*Was ist KFA und RMA?*
Ein Doppelklick verrät mir da manchmal echt treffende Vorschläge - manchmal auch nach meinem Geschmack, ganz lustige.

So könnte mit* KFA* "Korean Friendship Association" gemeint sein,  "Körperfettanteil" oder "Krankenfürsogeanstalt". 
*RMA* ist danach dann eine "Rauch-Melde-Anlage" oder schlicht "Royal Malta Artillery"   Das stelle sich einer mal vor - ich hab Angst.

Natürlich möchte ich jetzt nicht umtriebige Mitfalter veräppeln. 
Aber ich konnte es mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen.

Als fleißiger Leser dieser Lieblingsthreads ist mir aber schon klar, daß einmal die GraKa gemeint ist, zum Andern die Rücksendung - wenn sich das mir auch nicht sofort aufgedrängt hat. 
Ich sitze ja nur in meinem Schreibtischsessel und fühle mich in meinem Lesefluß gehemmt.  Wie schlimm!
Es ist im Grunde sicher nur die Spannung, endlich unten anzukommen (im Thread) und alles zu wissen.


----------



## Loebstraus (26. Oktober 2015)

@ mattinator
Ja das mit den Temperaturen kam mir auch schon in sinn da diese von Normalbetrieb (0x18) ca 41°C ~ 44°C ,die dritte, teilweise bei einer 0x21 auf 55°C klettern. Die KFA-Karten haben nur einen GPU-Only-Kühler drauf und zusätzlich wird die Spannungsversorgung von einem Lüfter belüftet. Die Gainward hat ein Fullcover dort ist das Problem noch nie aufgetreten.
@ JeansOn
KFA ist ein Hersteller von Grafikkarten, von diesen hatten wir eigentlich drei Grafikkarten am laufen und zum testen hatten wir noch vom Hersteller Gainward Grafikkarten da.
Bei RMA ist das Rücksende Prozedere gemeint wenn man einen Defekt hat diese beim Hersteller auszutauschen / reklamieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2015)

Also bei mir hängt der Treiber eigentlich fast nur wenn ich die GPU stärker übertakte; kann aber auch ganz gut sein, dass es tatsächlich mit der Temperatur der Nebenverbraucher wie Spannungswandler zusammenhängt und nicht von Chip selbst...
Ich habe aber auch festgestellt, dass die Treiber auf Firefox sehr sensibel reagieren. Sprich jedesmal wenn der Treiber abschmierte, lief Firefox zumindest im Hintergrund. Ich habe jetzt bei Firefox die HW-Beschschleunigung abgeschaltet (CPU faltet eh nicht mit und ist stark genug um den Internet-Kram selbst zu bewältigen...) und das Problem ist seltener geworden.

Wenn man aber so durchs Internet liest, scheint Nvidia hier ein Treiberproblem zu haben, welches bereits Jahre existiert und die Fehlerquelle noch immer nicht gefunden wurde.

Zum Glück wurde ich lange mit dem Problem verschont...


----------



## Loebstraus (28. Oktober 2015)

so jetzt hatte ich wieder eine, auffällig ist jedes mal bricht die WU bei 65% ab und die Karte lief zur Zeit mit Standarttakt.
Projekt:10495
Basecredit:14421
Es ist auch jedesmal diese WU die dann abricht.

12:14:48:WU03:FS03:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
12:14:57:WARNING:WU03:FS03:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


----------



## sc59 (28. Oktober 2015)

poste mal das gesamte log im Spoiler bzw den genauen Namen WU xxxx (clon gen xxx)


----------



## Loebstraus (29. Oktober 2015)

12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
12:14:56:WU03:FS03:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
12:14:57:WARNING:WU03:FS03:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:14:57:WU03:FS03:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9633 run:0 clone:36 gen:12 core:0x21 unit:0x00000013ab436c9b5609bee25c8a3148
12:14:57:WU03:FS03:Uploading 14.50KiB to 171.67.108.155
12:14:57:WU03:FS03:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
12:14:58:WU03:FS03:Upload complete
12:14:58:WU03:FS03:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:14:58:WU03:FS03:Cleaning up
12:20:50:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
12:20:51:WU03:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.234
12:20:51:WU03:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 140.163.4.234
12:20:51:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
12:20:51:WU03:FS01ownloading 3.63MiB
12:20:56:WU03:FS01ownload complete
12:20:56:WU03:FS01:Received Unit: id:03 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10477 run:1 clone:24 gen:240 core:0x18 unit:0x0000012a538b3dba548b2624e88e1e6f
12:26:06:WU03:FS01:Starting
12:26:06:WU03:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Folding/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3112 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
12:26:06:WU03:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1688
12:26:06:WU03:FS01:Core PID:6468
12:26:06:WU03:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started


----------



## sc59 (29. Oktober 2015)

hallöle ,
schau mal hier ob das auf dich zutrifft.

P9625-9643 and bad states- some observations


----------



## brooker (7. November 2015)

... wir haben leider noch immer Probs mit Treiberabstürzen und die 0x21er versauen leider den Schnitt. Je nach WUs erreichen wir nun zwischen 750K und 1 Mio PPDs.


----------



## mattinator (7. November 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt folgende Strategie überlegt:
- wenn ein Projekt nach drei Bad States auf FAULTY läuft, halbiere ich das OC-Offset
- wenn das stabil ist, gebe ich die Hälfte des Offsets wieder drauf
Dadurch erreiche ich quasi eine geometrische Annäherung an das Optimum, was schneller geht und die Anzahl der fehlerhaften Projekte reduziert. Wenn es bis Offset 0 nicht stabil wird, werde ich wohl die entsprechenden Server in meiner Linux-Firewall "ZURÜCKWEISEN" lassen. Ich sehen diesen "Cheat" als legitim an, da es Stanford nichts nutzen wird, wenn sie auf Grund eines Serienfehlers nur teilweise / fehlerhaft gerechnete Projekte hochgeladen bekommen. Btw., warum verteilt Standford über die Assignment- und Workserver überhaupt diese Projekte an die aktuellen Maxwell-Karten, wenn sie zu nahezu 100% sowieso nicht korrekt gerechnet werden ? Sie haben es doch in der Hand, das zu steuern.


----------



## brooker (7. November 2015)

@matti: das hört sich nach einem sehr guten Plan an. Ich mache es ein wenig anders. Sobald ich eine bad WU dabei habe, gehe ich um 10MHz runter. Das mache ich solange bis stabil. Um eine Basis zu finden arbeite ich mit dem ATITool. Der damit gefundenen Wert ziehe ich 70MHz ab und bin dann damit schon fast stabil - je nach WU. Hat bisher recht gut funktiniert und vor allem Zeit gespart


----------



## mattinator (7. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Sobald ich eine bad WU dabei habe, gehe ich um 10MHz runter.


Das machen meine Scripts unter Linux zusätzlich automatisch, allerdings bei jedem Bad State und jeweils nur 5MHz. Das kann ich jedoch schnell anpassen.


----------



## brooker (7. November 2015)

Klasse. Wir wollen in Kürze auf Linux umstellen und können das gut brauchen


----------



## mattinator (7. November 2015)

Da poste ich doch gleich mal eine aktualisierte Version meiner Scripts.
Z.B. mit cygwin sollte man das auch unter Windows zum Laufen bekommen. Falls ich mal wieder auf Windows umstelle, werde ich das wohl versuchen. Im Moment sind es jedoch nicht wirklich danach aus.
EDIT 08.11., 09:06:
Neue erweiterte Version, ggf. schon heruntergeladene löschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (9. November 2015)

Hab ich was verpaßt immer noch keine Bilder vom Rechner?


----------



## Loebstraus (11. November 2015)

Nein leider noch nicht 
Mein PC geht erst wieder seit letzter Woche und ich bin gerade am aufarbeiten was sonst noch so liegen geblieben ist bisher. Denke zum Wochenende werde ich die finalen Bilder hochladen.


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

Fotos bitte


----------



## Loebstraus (26. November 2015)

sooo lange hat es gedauert aber dann wollen wir mal die Bilder vom Zusammenbau euch präsentieren.

Zuerst einmal die Umgebauten KFA 970 GTX Grafikkarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Hochzeit" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Radiator 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile schaut es noch einmal anders aus das System da ja eine KFA als Reklamation zurück ging und wir zurzeit eine Gainward 970 GTX noch als "Unterstützung" drin haben.


Viele Grüße
Lucas


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2015)

Das schaut echt gut aus


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

Kein fullcover? Das muss doch schick aussehen. Obwohl neh hat ja einen anderen zweck . Guck mir die Bilder mal zuhause aufn PC an.
So Bilder mal durchgesehen. Der Rechner ist ja eigentlich ein Elektroauto der hat 4 Räder. Wie hörbar ist der eigentlich?


----------



## brooker (26. November 2015)

... schick ist er geworden!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2015)

Mir gefallen diese Wakü-Kühler der 970er überhaupt nicht. 

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache und auch eine Preisfrage.


----------



## Loebstraus (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja leider gibt es für die kfa keine fullcover Lösungen von watercool so haben wir uns so beholfen. Zusätzlich habe ich aber noch einen 140mm Lüfter für die Spannungswandler installiert .

Die weitere Planung ist jetzt die Integration der zweiten Gainward und die reintegration der dritten KFA so das dann 5 x 970 Gtx unter Wasser falten werden.
Dazu werde ich noch ein fullcover für die Gainward kaufen und einen neuen Cpukühler, der jetzige ist leider nicht effizient.
Und anschließend endlich das falten unter Linux .
Viele grüße 
Lucas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

Narrow Line KFA GTX 970 Infinity Black von Liquid Extasy
Würde der Kühler nicht passen? 

Du könntest auch bei Liquid Extasy oder Alphacool dir Fullcover-Kühler machen lassen.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

... jepp, kann man nehmen, aber die Headkiller Core kosten nur die Hälfte und wenn es ne neue GPU gibt sind diese ohne Kosten wieder einsetzbar. Bei 5  bzw. möglich 7 GPUs sind je 100-130€ je Kühler schon ne Position :o/


----------



## Loebstraus (2. Dezember 2015)

Zusätzlich kommt dazu das man die watercool mit Multilink anschliessen kann


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Dezember 2015)

*Moin moin Loebstraus | Lucas*

dein Projekt-Partner *brooker | Jens* hat mich auf deinen Thread gegen 21 Uhr hingewiesen. Und als ich mir nur die erste Seite ansah dachte ich mir:

WTF! Was hast du dir nur bei diesem wirklich bemerkenswerten *1 Million PPD Folder* Projekt gedacht? 
Noch bevor ich deinen #1 Beitrag ganz zu Ende gelesen hatte war direkt ein #ABO fällig.   

Mehr als nur interessant fand ich auch, die vielen Gedanken von euch und allen Mitlesern sowie Kommentatoren zu verfolgen . 



Spoiler



Ich war eigentlich total müde, und überlegte mir heute zeitiger ins Bett zu gehen, doch´plötzlich machte sich die Neugier und die Spannung in meinen Körper breit: gerade so als wenn man direkt wissen möchte was als Nächstes passiert und es gar nicht mehr abwarten kann.  
Entsprechend blätterte ich zielstrebig von einer zur nächsten Seite, um noch mehr Information und die entsprechende Historie / Entwicklung des *1 Million PPD Folder'* zu rekonstruieren. 
Ich bin wirklich sehr angetan, was ihr mit den entsprechenden Mitteln, sowie das Know-how  und einem gemeinsamen Ziel alles anstellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für diese Art der Dokumentation und vor allem für eure Transparenz muss es einfach einen Daumen hoch geben! 

Ich werde natürlich weiterhin dein / euer Projekt verfolgen!
Aber die Stromrechnung möchte ich am Ende des Jahres nicht zahlen.^^ 



Spoiler



Azubi' die für die Ausbildung zahlen, können sich nicht viel leisten 



Eine Frage habe ich aber bzgl. dem sogenannten "_Volksfalter's_" schon: Habt ihr vor, dass jeder, egal mit welcher Maschine- also alle über einen Account Punkte zusammen tragen bei einem gewissen Event, oder wird es ein Supercomputer, der so stark ist, dass er die WU bis zum Mond und wieder zurück schießen kann  ?

*Beste Grüße*
*The Dragon | AntarasTV | Richard*




Spoiler



#Offtopic #Funfact Meine  Lesezeit für 20 Seiten und dem ausführlichen Betrachten aller Bilder betrug 1 Stunde und 10 Minuten. *110*, das erinnert mich an folgendes  


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNjG22Gbo6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

...  ... ähm, das ist dann nicht richtig rübergekommen. Das Thema Volksfalter ist praktische der Grundgedanke des "ECO-Falter"s. Wir sind von diesem Namen, nach einer Abstimmung im Team,abgewichen, weil es evtl. politisch zu einschlägig klingt.


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Dezember 2015)

Soooo mal wieder hier ein kleines Update:
Wir lassen die 5 Grafikkarten drin und bauen die zwei "neuen" auch auf Wasserkühlung um damit es wieder ein wenig erträglicher wird im Büro.
Die dafür benötigten Kühler sind schon bestellt ebenso bekommt die CPU einen Cryos Kühler spendiert und die Wasserkühlung wird noch mit einem Durchflusssensor ausgestattet.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... und Fötös?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2015)

Bin mal gespannt ob der Mora das schafft.


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Dezember 2015)

ich werde die Tage mal Screenshots machen wie die Temps vor dem Umbau und nachdem Umbau gewesen sind.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... der Mora packt das und noch mehr. Der Luftstrom kann noch optimiert werden. Aber das erst, wenn alles an Bord ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2015)

Klar schafft das der Mora > hab selber zwei Systeme an einen einzelnen Mora 3 420 LT angeschlossen. 

Die Frage ist natürlich immer bei welcher Lautstärke (hätte ich bei der Frage oben anhängen sollen ).


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Dezember 2015)

Sooo,
Der shutting down Prozess beginnt -.-
Ich warte noch bis alle wu's abgearbeitet sind dann kommt der nächste Umbau


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

Bau schnellkupplungen ein. Dann kannst du die Wasserkühlung umbaun während des Betriebs musst nur schnell sein XD


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Dezember 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Sooo,
> Der shutting down Prozess beginnt -.-
> Ich warte noch bis alle wu's abgearbeitet sind dann kommt der nächste Umbau



Wenn ich fragen darf?
Was wird denn gemacht?


----------



## brooker (21. Dezember 2015)

@FlyingPC: 



Loebstraus schrieb:


> Ja leider gibt es für die kfa keine fullcover Lösungen von watercool so haben wir uns so beholfen. Zusätzlich habe ich aber noch einen 140mm Lüfter für die Spannungswandler installiert .
> 
> Die weitere Planung ist jetzt die Integration der zweiten Gainward und die reintegration der dritten KFA so das dann 5 x 970 Gtx unter Wasser falten werden.
> Dazu werde ich noch ein fullcover für die Gainward kaufen und einen neuen Cpukühler, der jetzige ist leider nicht effizient.
> ...


----------



## Loebstraus (30. Dezember 2015)

soooo
lange hab ich nix mehr von mir hören lassen auch bei mir war Weihnachten samt Schichtdienst -.-
Die erste Grafikkarte ist fertig umgebaut die zweite mache ich die Tage dann fertig hoffe das ich am Wochenende dann alles wieder zusammengebaut habe.
Und bald wird der Folding PC dann auch mit eigenem Strom betrieben


----------



## XeT (5. Januar 2016)

Eigenen Strom? Wie sieht's bei dir aus? Gehts voran?


----------



## Loebstraus (7. Januar 2016)

Ja wir wollen gerade ein Haus kaufen und dort eine Brennstoffzelle als Heizung rein bauen lassen.
Die Grafikkarten sind beide umgebaut und der Rechner ist auseinander aber ich hab leider noch keine Zeit gehabt zum zusammen bauen .


----------



## XeT (7. Januar 2016)

Ordentliches OC und ein Passivhaus und die Heizung kann Falten . 

Erstmal dir Zelle als Heizung Googlen. Denn bei uns steht auch bald das Haus an. Und Strom soll bisher Solar+Wind werden. Aber Hauptsache erstmal selbst gemacht


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

... hmmm, schönes Thema, aber leider kein Selbstläufer 

Heizung: Brennstoffzellen sollen Häuser mit Strom und Wärme versorgen


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

@ Umbau: push push


----------



## Loebstraus (11. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen 
Neues Jahr und es wird demnächst weiter gehen  hab die halbe Nacht alles zusammen gebaut . Bilder reiche ich heute Nachmittag nach wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin 
Viele grüße


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

7 Gpus das wird gut Punkten. Mit neuen guten WUs, sollten es pro Karte fast 400k werden. Aber aus dem Millionfalter sollte auf jeden Fall ein 2Millionenfalter werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> 7 Gpus das wird gut Punkten. Mit neuen guten WUs, sollten es pro Karte fast 400k werden. Aber aus dem Millionfalter sollte auf jeden Fall ein 2Millionenfalter werden.



Davon ist auszugehen - schliesslich ist ein System mit 2 GTX 980Ti schon ein "Millionenfalter"


----------



## Loebstraus (11. Januar 2016)

Es sind "nur" 5 Grafikkarten aber auch das reicht denke ich


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

Achso der umbau der 2 war von integrierten Karten. Muss ich übersehen haben.

Dann ist ja noch platz für pascal


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Achso der umbau der 2 war von integrierten Karten. Muss ich übersehen haben.
> 
> Dann ist ja noch platz für pascal



Wer ist dieser Pascal??  - ich kenne nur James Clerk Maxwell
Er hätte nicht reingepasst - seine Urne (Gestorben: 5. November 1879) möglicherweise schon


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2016)

... der "One Million Falter" ist wieder online!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2016)

- dann mal ab dafür


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2016)

Platz 5 team ppd hier komme ich. Schön das es wieder läuft


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2016)

... und er läuft Klasse ...


----------



## XeT (20. Januar 2016)

Und nun streikt es?


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2016)

... leider und niemand zu Hause


----------



## joraku (22. Januar 2016)

Wow, sehr spannendes Tagebuch! Ich bin hier ab sofort auch an Bord.  Klasse Projekt für den guten Zweck.

Hab die Tage nach einiger Auszeit auch wieder F@H angeworfen. 
Die GTX 970 muss sich so nicht langweilen wenn ich an den Hausarbeiten tippe...


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2016)

Willkommen zurück


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2016)

... der "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" ist back. Leider gerade nur mit 4 GPUs. Aber besser so, als gar nicht!


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

... nachdem wir leider wieder einen Rückfall hinnehmen mussten, Kontaktprobleme mit den Risern, hat Loebi nun zwei FuryX ins Rennen geschickt, um uns zu unterstützen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Februar 2016)

Die Riser machen bei PCIe Gen3 und der Kabellänge naturgemäß Probleme. Es gibt ja Riser für 5€ und für 90€. 
Zudem spielen Signalqualität und die Laufzeiten, Kabellängen sowie Elektromagnetismus eine große Rolle. Man kann sich vorstellen, daß bei Billigrisern, die einzelnen Drähte wie Sendeantennen wirken, wenn Lambda einem Teiler oder Vielfachen der Signalfrequenz entspricht. Das ist häßlich, weil dadurch andere "gleichlange" Drähte wiederum zu Empfangsantennen werden und so weiter.

Bei dem Board sollte sich eine Option befinden, mit dem man die PCIe Gen3 in Gen2 oder gar Gen1 zurückdrücken kann. Das minimiert die Riserprobleme; und Bandbreiten sollten nicht Euer Problem sein. Diese Riser-Mistdinger haben mir auch schon mal ein ähnliches Projekt mit einem ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer versaut. 

Ich hoffe, der Tip kann helfen. Ach, die CPU sollte etwa 4GHz oder etwas höher takten, um den 0x21 und vor allem den 0x18 genügend beizusteuern. Sonst laufen die NVidias ineffizient. Das wäre schade. Das OCen der GPUs bringt nur bei wirklich guten GPUs und Platinen etwas. Eine hohe ASIC kann ein Indiz dafür sein, daß eine GPU ohne nennenswerten Serientaktverlust undervoltet werden kann. Das macht sich bei mehreren GraKas durchaus bemerkbar. 

Euer Projekt ist recht enthusiastisch ausgelegt ..... Probiert das mal mit den Risern und dem Herabsetzen der PCIe-GEN.

Ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... das "herabsetzen" ist der einzige Weg zum Erfolg. Das haben wir auch gemacht. Der Rechner lief bereits problemlos per Luftkühlung. Nun wurde WaKü verbaut und final installiert. Er erkennt leider nicht alle Karten, BS neu aufspielen hat in der Vergangenheit geholfen. Nur leider ist Loebi voll im Stress und kommt da nicht weiter


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

... es lebt. Loebi hat ne Sonderschicht eingelegt


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2016)

Wow, ja! Man siehts sofort in den fah-stats


----------



## Loebstraus (8. Februar 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die Riser machen bei PCIe Gen3 und der Kabellänge naturgemäß Probleme. Es gibt ja Riser für 5€ und für 90€.
> Zudem spielen Signalqualität und die Laufzeiten, Kabellängen sowie Elektromagnetismus eine große Rolle. Man kann sich vorstellen, daß bei Billigrisern, die einzelnen Drähte wie Sendeantennen wirken, wenn Lambda einem Teiler oder Vielfachen der Signalfrequenz entspricht. Das ist häßlich, weil dadurch andere "gleichlange" Drähte wiederum zu Empfangsantennen werden und so weiter.
> 
> Bei dem Board sollte sich eine Option befinden, mit dem man die PCIe Gen3 in Gen2 oder gar Gen1 zurückdrücken kann. Das minimiert die Riserprobleme; und Bandbreiten sollten nicht Euer Problem sein. Diese Riser-Mistdinger haben mir auch schon mal ein ähnliches Projekt mit einem ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer versaut.
> ...



Mahlzeit,
also das Board steht auf Gen1  ansonsten auf Gen2 und Gen3 wurden die Karten garnicht erst erkannt, es ist auch so das auf Gen3 theoretisch keine Riser mehr laufen sollten da diese nicht mehr in den Spezifikationen aufgeführt wurden.
Zu den Risern muss ich sagen das ich mittlerweile alles durch habe von teuer bis ganz billig und es keinen Unterschied macht zurzeit habe ich 1xteuern drin und 1xbilligen und beide funktionieren zurzeit aber manchmal eben auch nicht, ich kann es nicht erklären aus welchem Grund herraus oder warum.
Zurzeit gestaltet sich der Fehler so das Windows abstürzt mit einem "Bluescreen" und anschließend muss man Windows neuinstallieren damit wieder alle 5 erkannt werden.
Macht man das nicht werden nur 3 oder auch mal 4 erkannt und er stürzt bei der Hardwaresuche im Gerätemanger wieder ab.


Ansonsten läuft gerade ich hatte ihn beim letzten mal "nur" vom Schreibtisch neben dem Schreibtisch gestellt 
Jetzt lautet die Divise "Do never Touch a runing System" ich habs wieder gemütliche 25,4 °C im Arbeitszimmer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Was für eine Rakete ... 
KakaoStats


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

... und läuft und läuft


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2016)

e Sache


----------



## brooker (7. März 2016)

... und läuft und läuft  ... wenn jetzt noch ein wenig Zeit wäre alles auf Linux und Mattis SuperTools zu setzen ... mir wird ganz schwindelig


----------



## brooker (13. April 2016)

... und läuft und läuft  ... wenn jetzt noch ein wenig Zeit wäre alles auf Linux und Mattis SuperTools zu setzen ... mir wird ganz schwindelig


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

Gerade mal so ein bisschen durch die Team Stats gewühlt. Ist was kaputt am 1 Mio PPD Folder ?


----------



## Loebstraus (25. April 2016)

Nein er läuft spitze , nur bin ich zurzeit 2 Wochen im Urlaub und da hab ich ihn aus gemacht 
Ich hab das Problem das ich in einem super mega gedämmten Haus wohne wo alle Fenster etc dicht sind. Und ich somit wenn er läuft und die Temperaturen mal bei 15-20℃ ankommen ich in der Wohnung teilweise 30℃ habe ergo wird er über den Sommer auch aus sein da ich sonst kaputt gehe -.-
So über den Winter war es wunderbar die Heizung musste im Prinzip nie anspringen -.-


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

So ähnlich, nicht ganz so schlimm, ist es sogar bei mir im Keller, jetzt wo es draußen "wärmer" wird. Die 280 Watt merkt man dann doch in einem Raum, der gerade mal 10 qm hat.

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## nonamez78 (20. Mai 2016)

@Loebstraus 

Soeben habe ich die Stats durchwühlt und deinen Namen im Rückspiegel erblickt. Was hast du da eingebaut ? Die 1,5 und 2 Mio Punkte von gestern und vorgestern kommen ja sicherlich nicht mehr von der Hardware, die vor deinem Urlaub lief ?


----------



## Loebstraus (20. Mai 2016)

Das sind die selben Komponenten wie wir sie damals eingebaut haben 
Wir sind gerade am Hausplanen und ich habe was ganz spezielles vor mit dem Rechner und noch einem


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2016)

*HEHEHE*  *gespannt guck*


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

... es würde noch mehr gehen, wenn wir LINUX aufsetzen würden. Habe schon mit Matti Kntakt aufgenommen. Er ist aber leider komplett ausgelastet . Wenn sich ein LINUXer finden würde, der das System auf LINUX setzt, wäre das super. Da alle Karte im OC von ca. 1590-1520MHz laufen, müsste auch ein OC realisiert werden.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2016)

OC per Bios-Flash, und schon spielt das OS keine Rolle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2016)

Nicht jeder will ein BIOS-Flash (Garantie).


----------



## nonamez78 (20. Mai 2016)

Overclocking geht mittlerweile mit dem Nvidia Treiber sehr, sehr einfach unter Linux. Ich bin persönlich aber auch eher Fan von einem Custom BIOS, da man nur hier wirklich undervolten kann (OC kommt für mich beim Falten zwecks Stromverbrauch nicht in Frage).


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

Könntest Du uns denn dabei unterstützen?


----------



## nonamez78 (20. Mai 2016)

Du meinst beim Custom BIOS erzeugen (ungern, da ich von hier nicht mehr eingreifen könnte, falls etwas schief geht), oder bei der Linux Installation?

Was Linux angeht: wenn du z.B. ein Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installierst (für 16.04 LTS gehen die FAH Pakete noch nicht), mir einen OpenSSH Zugriff gibst, sowie in Idealfall einen VNC Zugang, kann ich das Ding so einrichten, wie man eigener Falter auch läuft.

Nutzt ihr irgendwelche spezielle Software zur Lüfter Regelung im Case unter Windows? Im Allgemeinen geht sowas bei neueren Mainboards unter Linux gründlich in die Hose, da die passenden Bereiche (noch) nicht ansprechbar sind, somit also nichts zu regelndes gefunden wird. Daher würde nur die Regelung des BIOS selber greifen (was in meinem Fall absolut i.O. ist).


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

Es geht um Linux einrichten. Ich würde versuchen mein Linux auf Loebis Platte zu clonen, sobald es wieder perfekt läuft. Wenn das nicht klappt, wäre Unterstützung von Dir super. LINUX und der Teamviewer würde installiert sein. Zum Rest frage ich Loebi mal.


----------



## Loebstraus (20. Mai 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *HEHEHE*  *gespannt guck*



Ohja^^
ich werde wahrscheinlich wenn ich den Speicher in den Keller bekomme eine Solarthermieanlage in das Haus einbauen, und ich habe einen Speicher ausgesucht an dem ich mehrere Wärmequellen unabhängig von einander anschließen kann. Meine Idee war jetzt den untersten Wärmetauscher für den / die Folder zu benutzen und indirekt die Wärme in die Heizung zu speisen 

Und der Folder kommt auf jedenfall in den 19Zoll Schrank dann


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

Sprich, der FOLDER wärmt das nachfliesende kalte Wasser?


----------



## Loebstraus (20. Mai 2016)

Ja ich habe einen Schichtenladespeicher und damit sammelt sich immer das "kalte" Wasser unten welches gerade im Winter nur um 10°C - 15°C hat je nach Kellertemperatur. Im Winter hat die Solarthermieanlage ja auch ein "Produktionsproblem" da sie nicht genug Leistung bringt somit wird im Winter der untere Bereich immer kalt sein.
Das warme Wasser steigt dann aber über ein "Laderohr" nach oben und sortiert sich in der richtigen Temperaturebene ein so das die Heizung im Prinzip dann nur noch die Differenz erhitzen muss / müsste.


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

Ein FOLDER wärmt ein Haus. Klasse.


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> EWenn das nicht klappt, wäre Unterstützung von Dir super. LINUX und der Teamviewer würde installiert sein. Zum Rest frage ich Loebi mal.



Einfach PN, falls was klemmt .



Loebstraus schrieb:


> Ja ich habe einen Schichtenladespeicher und damit sammelt sich immer das "kalte" Wasser unten welches gerade im Winter nur um 10°C - 15°C hat je nach Kellertemperatur. Im Winter hat die Solarthermieanlage ja auch ein "Produktionsproblem" da sie nicht genug Leistung bringt somit wird im Winter der untere Bereich immer kalt sein.
> Das warme Wasser steigt dann aber über ein "Laderohr" nach oben und sortiert sich in der richtigen Temperaturebene ein so das die Heizung im Prinzip dann nur noch die Differenz erhitzen muss / müsste.



Was "effektiv" sein dürfte (der Falter erzeugt Wärme leider nur 1:1), wäre eine Wärmepumpe in dem Raum des Falters. Die abgegebene Leistung ist in meinem Fall (knapp 300 Watt) noch zu gering, dennoch können Wärmepumpen meiner Erinnerung nach mit einem Wert von 1:5 bestehende Wärme unter Zuhilfenahme von Strom "hochpumpen", sprich wieder in warmes Wasser verwandeln. Somit hätte man zwar den schlechten Wert des Falters, aber den guten Wert der Luft/Luft Wärmepumpe.
Da der Falter genau einen Raum neben meinem Heizungsraum steht (mit 980 Liter Schichtspeicher), würde es auf einen Versuch ankommen . Dafür ist aber der aktuelle Falter wirklich zu klein, und die Wärmepumpe "fehlt" .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2016)

Thema Heizung:
Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger | Radiatoren spezial | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2016)

... geiles Teil, ein User von PCGH hat damit zwei WaKü-Kreise gekoppelt, um so einen Energieaustausch zu realisieren. Hintergrund ist, dass der eine Kreislauf noch Kapa hat, die beim anderen gut genutzt werden kann.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-vr-trifft-enthusiasmus-titan-x-i7-5960x.html


----------



## Loebstraus (23. Mai 2016)

Ich war ja das Wochenende jetzt nicht zu Hause und bin nur fix in die Wohnung um meine Sachen für die Nachtschicht zu holen. Meine Freundin wird sich mit Sicherheit auf 28°C in der Wohnung gefreut haben


----------



## nonamez78 (24. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... geiles Teil, ein User von PCGH hat damit zwei WaKü-Kreise gekoppelt, um so einen Energieaustausch zu realisieren. Hintergrund ist, dass der eine Kreislauf noch Kapa hat, die beim anderen gut genutzt werden kann.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-vr-trifft-enthusiasmus-titan-x-i7-5960x.html



Hehe, so ein Teil hab ich noch von einer Fußbodenheizung liegen, da nennt man sowas Wärmetauscher . Bis darauf, dass das Teil hier viel flacher ist, ist nur der Bügel auf dem zweiten Bild anders/zusätzlich.

Für eine Fußbodenheizung sieht sowas dann so aus:
https://www.poel-shop.de/images/produkte/i67/67-HR3015202.jpg

Würde ich gar nicht wundern, wenn die das gar nicht selber entwickelt haben, sondern wirklich auf bestehende Heizungslieferanten zugreifen und dort direkt die Anschlüße ändern lassen.


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2016)

Ich bin in dem Thema zwar nciht bewandert aber interessiert, von daher gibt es ein spätes Abo  

Falls ich mal Zeit, Geld und/oder Hardware übrig haben sollte kann ich ja auch mal was kleines anlegen, in meiner Studentenwohnung zahle ich nen Pauschalpreis ohne Stromkosten und im Mietvertrag habe ich zu Servern nichts gefunden


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2016)

Och, wenn der Strom nicht die Rolle spielt, kann selbst eine Laptop-CPU mit dem NaCl Client auch einen ordentlichen Beitrag leistet. Lass uns doch in der Rumpelkammer mal drüber reden. Deine Cpu und die GTX 970 können schon was reißen


----------



## joraku (30. Mai 2016)

illousion schrieb:


> Falls ich mal Zeit, Geld und/oder Hardware übrig haben sollte kann ich ja auch mal was kleines anlegen, in meiner Studentenwohnung zahle ich nen Pauschalpreis ohne Stromkosten und im Mietvertrag habe ich zu Servern nichts gefunden



Bei mir ist es leider die Stromrechnung, welche mich aktuell an F@H hindert.   Will das meinen Mitbewohnern nicht zumuten - PC läuft nur wenn ich ihn verwende und soll dabei auch möglichst sparsam sein.

Bin gespannt, wie es hier weiter geht.  Ich finde es langfristig gesehen gar nicht so doof mit "Strom" zu heizen. Letztendlich können wir Strom billig und umweltschonend produzieren, nur hier in D sind die Preise etwas übertrieben aber der Engeriewandel muss ja irgendwie finanziert werden.  
Falls mal endlich irgendein Fusions-Energie-Projekt von dem riesen Subventionspott etwas abbekommt und einen großartigen Durchbruch erzielt (Tony Stark, wo bist du?) hat sich die Geschichte mit Strom als knapper Rohstoff erübrigt - solange die bisherigen Energiekonzerne da keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Mai 2016)

Ja, die Strompreise hier sind wirklich zu hoch. Ich hab Landwirtschaftsstrom und bekomm den sogar ohne Mehrwertsteuer und Grundpreis, da mein Verwandter uns die Wohnung vermietet und er den Strom bezahlt bzw. mit einer Biogasanlage selber herstellt und einspeißt. Darum bezahl ich meinen Strom an ihn und nicht an sonst einem Stromanbieter....aber wie gesagt immer noch viel


----------



## Loebstraus (8. Juni 2016)

Sooo,
im Zuge der Erweiterung mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack was kommen wird für 5 Tage 
Ich melde mich mal ab bis nach meiner Hochzeit am Montag.

Let the Power work work


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2016)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> ....Ich melde mich mal ab bis nach meiner Hochzeit am Montag.



Allerbeste Wünsche und bis dann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (8. Juni 2016)

Loebi, alles Gute für Euch und schöne Stunden  ... wir ziehen am 16.06.16 nach


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Loebi, alles Gute für Euch und schöne Stunden  ... wir ziehen am 16.06.16 nach



... also noch 8 Tage bis zum nächsten Milestone


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2016)

Na dann wünsche ich euch beiden alles gute wa 

Brooker, dir wünsche ich viel Spaß und alles Gute dann nach deiner Hochzeit


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Juni 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich euch beiden alles gute wa
> 
> Brooker, dir wünsche ich viel Spaß und alles Gute dann nach deiner Hochzeit



Da schließe ich mal an!


----------



## Loebstraus (11. Juli 2016)

So leider macht das Windows die letzten Tage wieder vermehrt Probleme in form von abstürzen.
Ich werde wohl mich jetzt an Linux für den Falter bemühen müssen.


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Juli 2016)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> So leider macht das Windows die letzten Tage wieder vermehrt Probleme in form von abstürzen.
> Ich werde wohl mich jetzt an Linux für den Falter bemühen müssen.



Habe ich auch schon mitbekommen... vielleicht den  CPU/ Ram zu hoch getaktet? Spannung kontrolliert?
Nicht vergessen, wenn dein NT zu heiß wird, dann brechen unter Last einige Spannungen zusammen. Ist mir leider passiert und 
hatte eine geschrottete 980... zum Glück einen Austausch, aber nocheinmal riskier ich das nicht. 
Jetzt versuche ich meine beiden GTX970 stabil über 600k PPD zu halten...


----------



## Loebstraus (25. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,
hier war es ja in letzter Zeit sehr ruhig gewurden 
ein kurzes Update meiner seits , wir ziehen gerade in unser Haus ein sprich die nächsten Tage wohnen wir dann auch endlich im Haus nach der ganzen umbauerei 
Deswegen wird mein normaler Rechner der die ganze Zeit gerechnet hatte da ich leider keine Zeit hatte mich um den One Million Folder zu kümmern und ihn wieder fit zu machen, ab morgen erstmal ruhen bis wir alles im Haus wieder ausgepackt haben.

Viele Grüße
Lucas


----------



## Loebstraus (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich wollte mich mal wieder melden mittlerweile sind wir eingezogen und haben uns ein wenig eingerichtet hier 
Einmal ein paar Bilder von meiner Elektrik dem Bussystem sowie der Solarthermie und Photovoltaikanlage. 
Damit ihr auch mal ein Einblick habt wie wir "geschindert" haben 
Vielen Dank auch noch mal an Brooker der sogar selbst vor Ort war und ein Wochenende mit geholfen hatte 

Ich denke so bald das Ersatzbüro aufgebaut ist geht es wieder los 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele Grüße Lucas


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Januar 2017)

Nice! Was hat die PV an Gesamtleistung?


----------



## Loebstraus (14. Januar 2017)

Danke ,
wir haben eine 29,73kw Peak Anlage


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Januar 2017)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Danke ,
> wir haben eine 29,73kw Peak Anlage



Bei 2 FuryX brauchst du die auch


----------



## Loebstraus (14. Januar 2017)

Sollte gerade so reichen denke ich 
Die Anlage wird im Februar ans Netz gehen ist noch nicht vollkommen fertig 3 Module auf dem Hauptdach fehlen noch und die restlichen 16 auf einem Anbau 
Aber die Wetterlage lässt die Montage einfach nicht zu.


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2017)

... nun aber noch nicht zu viel erzählen Loebi! Unsere Teammitglieder können sonst nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2017)

Was will er den schon zuviel erzählen was wir uns bei der Menge Gratisstrom aus eigener Produktion nicht selber denken können? 

Mich würde es nähmlich nicht wundern wenn da ein paar Faltsysteme hinkommen in dennen du deine Spende-Hardware zwischenparks bevor diese weiterverteilt werden damit diese nicht nutzlos rumliegen.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2017)

... der Alex!


----------



## Loebstraus (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Liebe Leuts,
wieder ist ein halbes Jahr vergangen, aber wir können sagen es hat sich viel getan !
Viel wurde getestet unzählige Stunden habe ich und auch Brooker im Keller mit Wärmeberechnung und Durchflüssen verbracht. Ich / Wir haben bauen lassen haben umgebaut uns verschiedene Wege ausgedacht aber so langsam kommen wir dem Ziel näher !
Eins kann man schon sagen der OneMillion in seiner jetzigen Form gibt es nicht mehr, er wurde schon demontiert und ein Teil der Hardware ging in den Spendentopf und rechnet hoffentlich dort noch einige Zeit weiter 
Ich hoffe das ich die Tage mal ein Bild von der "Bausstelle" Hochladen kann 

Viele Grüße
Lucas


----------

